# The Best Fried Chicken that I ever made.👍



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mashed potato pancakes
2 cups leftover mashed potatoes
About 2/3 cup of flour
2 eggs
1 cup total mix of grated mozzarella & 
white cheddar cheese
2 chopped scallions
1/4 cup chopped fried bacon
1 T chopped parsley
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/2 - 3/4 teaspoon salt to taste
fry in a little hot vegetable oil, drain on paper towels
Then put in air fryer 350° for 10 - 12 minutes to 
Cook through and heat up…serve with sour cream 
and apple sauce (optional)

Chicken 
I cut up 1/2 of a chicken -leg, thigh, breast, wing
1 cup butter milk mixed with 1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder.
1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, 1/2 teaspoon paprika,
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper, 1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon thyme. Soak chicken for a few hours ( even one hour is ok)

Shake off buttermilk and roll in flour, then dip in eggs, then roll in flour again…then mix cornstarch and flour and roll in flour for third time.

fry in hot oil until golden brown…remove and let rest and fry again
Or finish off in air fryer or oven for 350° for about 15minutes. 
(I finished off in the air fryer)
Served with bang bang sauce ( optional) 
Bang Bang Sauce…
2 Tablespoons mayo
2 Tablespoons sour cream
1 teaspoon honey
1 teaspoon sriracha sauce.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't suppose you're open to a 'drop by for dunch' unannounced visit, are ya'?


----------



## Poltergeist (10 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> Dinner tonight ( Dunch Really ) chicken soaked in buttermilk then
> Flour, then beaten egg, then flour again. Then
> coated in flour mixed with corn starch for a third time…
> ( See last pic, flour & corn starch really coats chicken )
> ...


Yum! Looks absolutely delicious!!!

But I have to ask, wouldn’t just dredging through the buttermilk and then coding it suffice? When I look at a piece of raw chicken, with or without the skin, it does not seem like something that would ever absorb or soak up the buttermilk, regardless of how long it was left to sit in it. What say you?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m not sure what you’re asking. the seasoned buttermilk adds flavor…then coating it in flour, then egg then flour again, and lastly more flour and cornstarch…the coating really stuck to the chicken ( ( (none of the flour coating came off in the frying) and it wasn’t greasy.
Just coating it once, often most of the coating comes off in the frying.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BTW…
Do you know that chicken places like Kentucky fried chicken always fry their chicken twice? it rests than the second frying is always a fast fry…that’s why you don’t wait long when you place your chicken order. Our son worked in Roy Rogers when he was in high school…they had delicious fried chicken, in my opinion it was much better than KFC…I don’t think that there is any Roy Rogers anymore. 🙁


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Chez Knots, how long does it take you to prepare a meal? Your dishes are masterpieces. 😍


----------



## Poltergeist (10 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> BTW…
> Do you know that chicken places like Kentucky fried chicken always fry their chicken twice? it rests than the second frying is always a fast fry…that’s why you don’t wait long when you place your chicken order. Our son worked in Roy Rogers when he was in high school…they had delicious fried chicken, in my opinion it was much better than KFC…I don’t think that there is any Roy Rogers anymore. 🙁


There’s a Roy Rogers 8 minutes from me ln Pattersonville, Ny, the franchise is in the NYS Thruway.





Pattersonville | Roy Rogers Restaurants


Open 24 hours




www.royrogersrestaurants.com





Basically what I was asking is, do you have to soak the chicken in the buttermilk mixture, or can this all be prepared and fried up at once, fairly quickly?

I do know that the best way to make fried chicken is to fry it twice. The same is true if you want to duplicate the McDonald’s, Wendy’s, Burger King fries method.
You cut the potatoes into shoestring size, and soak them in ice water for a minimum of two hours. This pulls out the starchiness of the potato. After soaking they are deep-fried for roughly 8 minutes in 325° oil. This step cooks the potatoes completely.…You then take them out placed them on a paper towel and allow them to drain, in preparation for step two.

prior to serving, they are again deep-fried for roughly 1 1/2 to 3 minutes at 385 to 400° in order to give them the browning, and the crisp. And of course to reheat them. This part must be done in small batches if you’re using a residential gray deep fryer, because it is essential that the oil remain at that high temperature. Small deep frying units which do not have a heating element of adequate size, would allow the oil to get to cool, preventing the browning and the crisping and would just revert to cooking, which isn’t necessary at this point what’s needed is a quick controlled burn.

So it makes perfect sense your methodology for the best fried chicken in a similar.

Fun fact by the way: the 11 secret herbs and spices Kentucky fried chicken uses can be employed with your recipe. It’s simply: sprinkle with one package of good seasons Italian dressing mix!


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Joann , I piggy-backed on another thread (I _think _you were the OP) about frying chicken . Had another question : are the results ( your chicken looks GREAT here ) likely to be the same if deep fried , like in a Fry-Daddy ?


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks super. Question: how hot is the oil when you place them in it, and do you even measure with a thermometer?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Chez Knots, how long does it take you to prepare a meal? Your dishes are masterpieces. 😍


thank you Rocky, sometimes it takes a lot of time…but, my guy always helps with the
clean up afterwards. 👍


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK I've learned something. I've never made fried chicken I liked even using an Alton Brown recipe, none that been crispy.
Coat twice and fry twice. I'll give it a try next time I do fried chicken.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

YaterSpoon said:


> Looks super. Question: how hot is the oil when you place them in it, and do you even measure with a thermometer?


I have a thermometer, but I don’t always use it…I just put a tip of a piece of chicken in first
to see if it sizzles…The oil temp that I like to maintain is about 350° …also don’t overload the pan, I only put in three pieces at a time. If your oil is hot enough the chicken won’t absorb a lot of oil…


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> OK I've learned something. I've never made fried chicken I liked even using an Alton Brown recipe, none that been crispy.
> Coat twice and fry twice. I'll give it a try next time I do fried chicken.


i actually coated this chicken three times after the buttermilk - I coated it in flour then dipped in egg…then coated it in flour again…then lastly mixed some cornstarch in with the flour and coated it a third time…none of the crust fell off during the frying…

you can see how much coating of flour I have in the last pic, Yes,
You must fry it a second time after resting for awhile - or finish it off in the oven ( that’s what I did)


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I have a thermometer, but I don’t always use it…I just put a tip of a piece of chicken in first
> to see if it sizzles…The oil temp that I like to maintain is about 350° …also don’t overload the pan, I only put in three pieces at a time. If your oil is hot enough the chicken won’t absorb a lot of oil…
> 
> View attachment 692488


.
I wish you'd stop posting these chicken pics . I'm drooling on my shirt !!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Poltergeist said:


> There’s a Roy Rogers 8 minutes from me ln Pattersonville, Ny, the franchise is in the NYS Thruway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I soaked mine for about 3 - 4 hours…but, you can get away with one hour if you’re in a hurry.
you need to do at least one hour. 
I made up what I think is a good spice combo…you can adjust it any way you please.


----------



## Poltergeist (10 mo ago)

dd57chevy said:


> .
> I wish you'd stop posting these chicken pics . I'm drooling on my shirt !!!


Me too! (But that’s even before the chicken pics. )


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

dd57chevy said:


> Joann , I piggy-backed on another thread (I _think _you were the OP) about frying chicken . Had another question : are the results ( your chicken looks GREAT here ) likely to be the same if deep fried , like in a Fry-Daddy ?


sure fry Daddy would work fine…just maintain around 350° and only do three pieces at a time.
I use my iron wok cause that what I have…it‘s convenient and sits on my stove 24/7...and it’s easy to clean as well. After resting the chicken fry again, or finish it off in the oven or the air fryer.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Have you ever had a problem with the oil catching fire on the gas stove?

Think the cast iron wok would work well on a flat glass electric burners?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Have you ever had a problem with the oil catching fire on the gas stove?
> 
> Think the cast iron wok would work well on a flat glass electric burners?


never had a grease fire…I donno about a flat glass electric burner with a cast iron wok or cast iron frying skillet…do you cook on the glaSS with a cast iron skillet? I have several cast iron skillets that I use all the time…mostly I use my 10” and my 12” skillet…and the
wok I use a lot as well. My husband uses a small iron oval skillet with very low sides to make his omelet very morning.

I would probably use an electric fry pan or a fry Daddy - If I had a electric glass top.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I've never used a cast iron anything on the glass top. Now I'm thinking it would scratch it, so ill take your advice and use an electric fry pan or fry dadfy.

That or get a gas range 😎

Thanks!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I've never used a cast iron anything on the glass top. Now I'm thinking it would scratch it, so ill take your advice and use an electric fry pan or fry dadfy.
> 
> That or get a gas range 😎
> 
> Thanks!


Cheaper to get a Fry Daddy or deepish electric fry pan…I have an inexpensive fry pan that I use in the summer outside on the deck. it makes great fried chicken and fried zucchini and fried green tomatoes.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

dd57chevy said:


> Joann , I piggy-backed on another thread (I _think _you were the OP) about frying chicken . Had another question : are the results ( your chicken looks GREAT here ) likely to be the same if deep fried , like in a Fry-Daddy ?





Two Knots said:


> sure fry Daddy would work fine…just maintain around 350° and only do three pieces at a time.
> I use my iron wok cause that what I have…it‘s convenient and sits on my stove 24/7...and it’s easy to clean as well. After resting the chicken fry again, or finish it off in the oven or the air fryer.


Deep frying and shallow oil frying are similar but not the exact same results. Both methods work well. The advantage to shallow frying is you can fry more pieces at the same time. However the Fry Daddy is much faster so it may all wash in the end.
My Fry Daddy has no temperature adjustment. You just plug it in and wait 10 minutes then start frying. I have been meaning to measure the temp, but I am so used to using it there really is no need except to "know".

When shallow frying I cover the skillet for the first 10 minutes. This is to help make certain the chicken will be done after it browns up. The first time I tried this, I was concerned covering the skillet would ruin the coating. To my surprise there was no noticeable difference when not covering and the chicken was fully cooked and needed less frying time in the skillet. It seems it also lock the coating to the chicken pieces as well. I always cover it now in the beginning.
I would use nothing else but my Fry Daddy for wings. I can cook 10 or more wing sections at once and they are done in about 9-10 minutes. Golden brown and crispy. I use flour and cornstarch for the dredge.

I rarely make homemade french fries as quality frozen fries are excellent and in my opinion better all around than homemade.
When I do I use the fry twice method. It does make a crispier fry. But they cannot compete with frozen fries in easy preparation and results. Crispy outside, creamy inside. Did I say easy?.......lol


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Cheaper to get a Fry Daddy or deepish electric fry pan…I have an inexpensive fry pan that I use in the summer outside on the deck. it makes great fried chicken and fried zucchini and fried green tomatoes.


I will definitely take all of your advice, Chef!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here‘s my deep fry pan…the center bowl is removable for easy cleaning. you can use a little oil for frying things like zucchini, eggplant, fried green tomatoes…or you can use more oil
for southern fried chicken.
View attachment 692558


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made this outside last summer in the fry pan…left is zucchini strips, right is fried green tomatoes. Center is aioli sauce .


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Beautiful 😍

I've got an Emotional air fryer oven. Do you think k that would do trick?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

you could try it, but you’ll have to spray it with oil…I don’t think it will match the deep fried chicken though. When you fry food what do you use? a regular skillet? Why can’t you do it in a regular skillet on top of your glass top stove?


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I reckon I could, but thinking about the oil getting everywhere. How do you keep it from getting everywhere?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I reckon I could, but thinking about the oil getting everywhere. How do you keep it from getting everywhere?


I don’t, after it’s done I clean it up…it has to be easier to clean up a glass top than my stove top. I have to remove those heavy grates! oy!


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I hear ya. Ugh!

Just had a thought... Maybe i will cover the top with foil, butcher or parchment or even paper towels 🤔


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I don’t, after it’s done I clean it up…it has to be easier to clean up a glass top than my stove top. I have to remove those heavy grates! oy!


Agree, clean after and those grates are heavy.



RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I hear ya. Ugh!
> 
> Just had a thought... Maybe i will cover the top with foil, butcher or parchment or even paper towels 🤔


You'll burn you place to the ground or might short out your stove. Just a thought.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, no paper towels for sure.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I reckon I could, but thinking about the oil getting everywhere. How do you keep it from getting everywhere?





Two Knots said:


> I don’t, after it’s done I clean it up…it has to be easier to clean up a glass top than my stove top. I have to remove those heavy grates! oy!





RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I hear ya. Ugh!
> Just had a thought... Maybe i will cover the top with foil, butcher or parchment or even paper towels 🤔


This is by far the worst part about my new gas range. Its a chore to clean up after frying anything.
I have several flour sack kitchen towels with burn marks on them as I laid them down around the frying pan to keep splatter off the cooktop. I have used tin foil as well.
I am thinking about making something just for this purpose. Maybe cardboard covered with foil? I am open to any ideas.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

How about a piece of custom hinged sheet metal with a hole for the burner and pot you could either wash off outside or in a large soapy sink inside?


----------



## Poltergeist (10 mo ago)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I've never used a cast iron anything on the glass top. Now I'm thinking it would scratch it, so ill take your advice and use an electric fry pan or fry dadfy.
> 
> That or get a gas range 😎
> 
> Thanks!


You can get a one or two burner camping stove two from Walmart, and a bottle of Mapp gas or propane that screws right into it, like a plumbers torch.

But I agree, I would never use cast-iron on a glass top electric range. Those things were designed to look pretty, not functionality. Cast-iron cookware on the other hand was designed to survive a nuclear war.


----------



## Poltergeist (10 mo ago)

J. V. said:


> This is by far the worst part about my new gas range. Its a chore to clean up after frying anything.
> I have several flour sack kitchen towels with burn marks on them as I laid them down around the frying pan to keep splatter off the cooktop. I have used tin foil as well.
> I am thinking about making something just for this purpose. Maybe cardboard covered with foil? I am open to any ideas.


I wouldn’t use a cardboard covered anything or cardboard at all around my range. If anything, get yourself a one or two electric burner cooktop‘s that plug-in… And use it on a countertop that is free and clear of anything that could catch splatter, and resign yourself to the fact that if you’re going to be deep frying the entire area is going to become a mess.

When I making pancakes on my cooktop range that has a built-in griddle, I keep a midsize pail of lukewarm water with soap in it and a rag and I clean as I go because the batter gets everywhere.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Cleaning my cooktop is a two man operation,,.the head guy has to lift them off for me, and I clean the top. My top is SS so, it does cleans up beautifully…I also put the grills in the DW about once a week. Really, is not too bad cause I do most of my cooking on the left side, so once the left grill is removed I can slide the center grill back and forth…the right side - I only use for things that get boiled, so the right side doesn't get greasy.
But, I clean it without complaint, cause I love gas cooking and wouldn’t want electric...and I also love my stove.👍💕


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a gas grill on the upper deck that i could use cast iron on, or i could get a good set of coals going in the fireplace and put the cast iron wok on that, i reckon.

@Two Knots Just got that Cuisinart cast iron wok for $18 on amazon 😎

Oh, i have a large 6 qt. electronic pressure cooker i keep forgetting about. Have you ever used them to make anything or even fried chicken?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wow, 18 bucks is a good price for the wok.
I use a pressure cooker for a lot of things, but never for fried chicken.
o


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Cleaning my cooktop is a two man operation,,.the head guy has to lift them off for me, and I clean the top. My top is SS so, it does cleans up beautifully…I also put the grills in the DW about once a week. Really, is not too bad cause I do most of my cooking on the left side, so once the left grill is removed I can slide the center grill back and forth…the right side - I only use for things that get boiled, so the right side doesn't get greasy.
> But, I clean it without complaint, cause I love gas cooking and wouldn’t want electric...and I also love my stove.👍💕


Ha. I use the right side and have only used the two burners on the left a handful of times. I have yet to use the middle griddle ad my range is over 1 year old.
I do my best to not use more than one or two pan or pot when cooking. Its just us two and its pretty rare i need more than two burners at once. I also cook things and put them into the oven on warm so I can reuse the pan I have out.
My wife does the majority of the clean up so I try to make it as easy for her as possible.
I do clean as I go. When she cooks she ends up with a mess. Two three pots or pans, mixing bowls and the sink piled up.
Nothing worse than more work after cooking!


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

My mother used to put aluminum foil beneath the electric or around the gas burners. When it got greasy or dirty, she'd replace it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> My mother used to put aluminum foil beneath the electric or around the gas burners. When it got greasy or dirty, she'd replace it.


My mom did too and so did we when we had an electric range. But the gas range does not have those round grease catchers below each burner. Its a giant grease catcher that is under all the burners. So you must remove the heavy cast iron grates (there are three of them) clean the stainless cooktop bottom and then replace the grates each time.
So any remedy must sit on the grates and protect the underneath.
I bought a protector that sits under the grates and encircles each burner. It was a waste of $50.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

@Two Knots i got the 10 inch Cuisinart cast iron wok today and it seems a little small. Is yours 10 inches or bigger?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

this is the one that I got…is it the same as yours?
you going to use it on your glass top stove?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Rocky, would this work for you? read all reviews.








Amazon.com: Lazy K Induction Cooktop Mat - Silicone Fiberglass Magnetic Cooktop Scratch Protector - for Induction Stove - Non slip Pads to Prevent Pots from Sliding during Cooking (9.4inches) Black: Home & Kitchen


Shop Lazy K at the Amazon Cookware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Yup, that's the exact one I got. Thanks for looking 👍

Thanks for finding that mat 😇 but it appears I can't use it on a ceramic cooktop. 😟


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Yup, that's the exact one I got. Thanks for looking 👍
> 
> Thanks for finding that mat 😇 but it appears I can't use it on a ceramic cooktop. 😟


Oh, too bad about the mat.
that wok holds a lot…I make meatballs and sauce in it…I make chili in it,
actually, I make a lot of stuff in it. It never leaves my cook top.😃


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Oh, no worries, I can use it on the grill on the deck. In winter while its snowing is prime grill time, too 😍


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Joann ,Thursday I tried _your _way of frying chicken . No pics , but it turned out _great !!!😁 _
It had a flavorful , semi-crisp coating which actually adhered to the _chicken !
._
I used some chicken wings I had in my freezer . Cooked them in my Fry Daddy at 350 for 10 minutes , then turned it down to "warm" for another 7-8 minutes to ensure doneness .*
I _now _can make _FRIED CHICKEN !!!😁
.._
Thank you for your help , kind lady !
.
*As Paula Deen says : "no one goes into a restuarant & orders chicken "medium-rare" "


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

dd57chevy said:


> Joann ,Thursday I tried _your _way of frying chicken . No pics , but it turned out _great !!!😁 _
> It had a flavorful , semi-crisp coating which actually adhered to the _chicken !
> ._
> I used some chicken wings I had in my freezer . Cooked them in my Fry Daddy at 350 for 10 minutes , then turned it down to "warm" for another 7-8 minutes to ensure doneness .*
> ...


That’s great, glad it turned out good. Out of curiosity, how long did you soak the chicken
in the buttermilk? I suspect that there will be more fried chicken in your future.👍


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> That’s great, glad it turned out good. Out of curiosity, how long did you soak the chicken
> in the buttermilk? I suspect that there will be more fried chicken in your future.👍


I soaked it over night , maybe 20 hrs .
Several details ( since you asked)
1. Took the chicken out about an hour before frying & set it on a wire rack to let it rest/dry .

2 . I wasn't sure _exactly _what your egg dip was . I mixed 3 eggs , 1/4 cup milk , 1 T lemon juice & maybe 1/4 C of cheap Walmart hot sauce .
3 . I had six _pretty good sized _wings so I took your advice & cooked 3 then 3 more . But I made a slight error & put the second batch in with the oil at "warm" temp . I quickly turned it up to 350 . They came out alright .

Uh , _yes ,more fried chik _is in my future .......😁


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It all sounds good, you put the hot sauce in with the eggs, I put it in with the buttermilk…end result is the same.👍


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I made 8 lbs of chicken wings on Sunday. I rinsed and air dried them in the fridge overnight. I dredged them in equal parts of flour, rice four and corn starch. No eggs and no buttermilk. Just salt and pepper. I shake them up in a bag with the flour mixture. Then into the fryer.
They were extremely crispy. I have no idea as to why you cannot get a crispy result without using an egg wash and a buttermilk brine?
I dressed the wings in Franks hot sauce combined with butter and a little honey.

Oh...My fry daddy has no temperature control. Do they make one now with a temp adjustment? Mine is just plug in, wait 10 minutes and start frying.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - I think the Fry Daddy is exceptional, but, I'm not sure why. You end up with less fat in the coating.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Drying uncovered in the frig overnight is recommended for smoked meat. It allows the smoke to stick to the meat. I'd say that drying the chicken overnight allows the flour mixture to stick without the egg mixture. That said I'd also venture to say that using the egg mixture will yield a crust that looks like classic fried chicken that the first bite gets mostly a thick somewhat crisp crust.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> @J. V. - I think the Fry Daddy is exceptional, but, I'm not sure why. You end up with less fat in the coating.


I like the Fry Daddy as well. Simple and efficient. But mine has no temperature control. Only a plug and cord. Its preset. Not exactly sure what the temp is set at. I have been meaning to measure it but never do. It seems to be at 375°. As far as fat and frying. It is the fast seal that occurs when frying in deep oil. If the oil is at the proper temp, the result should not be oily. But after all it is oil and some is expected. I don't really pay much attention to it. I fry then drain on a rack.
I fried the big batch of wings in a deep fryer I had downstairs in my basement. I actually needed it......lol It has a temperature control and a basket. The elements are in the oil. It worked great but uses much more oil than the Fry Daddy uses.



wooleybooger said:


> Drying uncovered in the frig overnight is recommended for smoked meat. It allows the smoke to stick to the meat. I'd say that drying the chicken overnight allows the flour mixture to stick without the egg mixture. That said I'd also venture to say that using the egg mixture will yield a crust that looks like classic fried chicken that the first bite gets mostly a thick somewhat crisp crust.


Commercial fried chicken in fast food joints like Kentucky Fried Chicken and all the others use no egg or any brining whatsoever. They all use a proprietary flour based dredging mix.
They dredge drop and drain. Simple and it works.
The only reason I dry the wings and other foods in the fridge is for one purpose only. To dry them. Not for a pellicle. Even though it does form a pellicle.
When I only have a few pieces of chicken to fry and need it right away I dry with flour sack towels I buy by the 24 pack.
I dry, season, dredge and drop. Nothing more.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I like the Fry Daddy as well. Simple and efficient. But mine has no temperature control. Only a plug and cord. Its preset. Not exactly sure what the temp is set at. I have been meaning to measure it but never do. It seems to be at 375°. As far as fat and frying. It is the fast seal that occurs when frying in deep oil. If the oil is at the proper temp, the result should not be oily. But after all it is oil and some is expected. I don't really pay much attention to it. I fry then drain on a rack.
> I fried the big batch of wings in a deep fryer I had downstairs in my basement. I actually needed it......lol It has a temperature control and a basket. The elements are in the oil. It worked great but uses much more oil than the Fry Daddy uses.


I adore my mom's fried chicken method. It's very simple. Put the chicken pieces in a bag with flour & shake. Shake off excess flour & drop in hot bacon grease! Preferably in a cast-iron frying pan. Brown then cover. Lower heat & cook until done.
I think there was also Crisco or Butter, or both, I can't remember. I'll have to ask my sister.
It was very popular at picnics when I went away to school. It's almost as if the texture caramelizes a little. Maybe there was a little sugar in the bacon grease?

J. V. you could have made a whole career as a Food Scientist, being paid to experiment. 😊


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> I adore my mom's fried chicken method. It's very simple. Put the chicken pieces in a bag with flour & shake. Shake off excess flour & drop in hot bacon grease! Preferably in a cast-iron frying pan. Brown then cover. Lower heat & cook until done.
> I think there was also Crisco or Butter, I can't remember. I'll have to ask my sister.
> It was very popular at picnics when I went away to school. It's almost as if the texture caramelizes a little. Maybe there was a little sugar in the bacon grease?
> 
> J. V. you could have made a whole career as a Food Scientist, being paid to experiment. 😊


Thanks but I'm no scientist.
I use bacon grease. I keep a container in my fridge at all times. I strain it through a fine mesh strainer before putting it away. But I never have enough to deep fry. I could save up enough for shallow frying. You know 1 inch or so in the frying pan. I bet it would make good fried chicken. But bacon grease has a low smoke point. It would definitely work and sounds like a good idea to try out. I have fried chicken in lard. Its much better than vegetable oil. Beautiful results.
I always have lard on hand. I buy the tub and its here ready to go. But its not cheap. I have had french fries deep fried in lard and they were the BEST! But I don't have that much on hand.

Oh....I deep fry chicken wings and smaller pieces. I shallow fry cut up whole chickens. I always buy whole chickens so I get the back. I cut it in half and proceed as normal. Its very crisp because of the skin attached and the jewels of the chicken are also attached.
I want the jewels. I forget what they are called, but they reside on the side of the back. One per side. The absolute best part of any fowl.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kidneys?


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Oysters.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I want the jewels. I forget what they are called, but they reside on the side of the back. One per side. The absolute best part of any fowl.


 Do you mean _giblets_ ? Liver , gizzard & I _think _the heart ,
Not sure about "one per side".........

PS : dd57chevy here , unwillingly posting incognito


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

gfi546lowdog said:


> Do you mean _giblets_ ? Liver , gizzard & I _think _the heart ,
> Not sure about "one per side".........
> 
> PS : dd57chevy here , unwillingly posting incognito


They call them the "oysters" like the poster above told me. Thanks beer man!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Chicken Oysters - Bell & Evans


Explore nutrition information and poultry standards for our Chicken Oysters.




www.bellandevans.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I always look for and find the oysters on the Thanksgiving turkey before anyone has the opportunity to get them before I do.
But it seems most people have no idea that they exist and are truly the "oyster". The very best part.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow , I learned something .


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The best part of fried chicken is the Skin(if its crispy ) and the breading. Wife just loves fried chicken skins. Right up there with bacon.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> The best part of fried chicken is the Skin(if its crispy ) and the breading. Wife just loves frid chicken skins. Right up there with bacon.


I agree 100% When I met my wife she was removing the skin from chicken. She does not anymore and I do the cooking anyway. The skin is very important for fried chicken and we never discussed that in this thread. Could be part of the problem?
My dad and I always did the turkey carving and pork roast carving. Very little crispy skin was sent to the table. We devoured all that was available without disturbing the parts for presentation.
My favorite fat is the fat on a fresh pork picnic shoulder/ham. I used to buy it in Miami and make chicharrones (crispy pork skin).
When I eat a steak, no fat remains on my plate. Same with pork chops.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

J. V. said:


> I agree 100% When I met my wife she was removing the skin from chicken.


Unless its crispy and i little salty id remove it too. Nothing appetizing about rubbery cooked chicken skin. Now once its fried ,baked or air fried its a whole other world. Like potato chips and bacon ,never any leftovers.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> Unless its crispy and i little salty id remove it too. Nothing appetizing about rubbery cooked chicken skin. Now once its fried ,baked or air fried its a whole other world. Like potato chips and bacon ,never any leftovers.


What I don't like about skinless chicken for frying is the outer part of the chicken can get a little tough as there is no skin to protect it. She was able to get it fairly crispy, but at the expense of the outer meat.
It was actually pretty good. She has a heavy hand on salt and pepper and that works out good as fried chicken needs it.
She was throwing away chicken wings back then. Now like me its her favorite part of the chicken. The breast being our less favorite. I haven't bough breasts in many years. Bone in, Boneless, skinless, just forget about it. I do buy boneless skinless thighs and substitute it for white meat in some recipes. Chicken/ broccoli/cheese casserole is one. Dark meat is SO much better. And it does not dry out.
I'll take thighs or wings any day.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I wet or dry brine most of my chicken as soon as i buy it. That way it stays moist when cooked and has a reddish cured flavor similar to ham. Wont spoil easily either. Wife loves it brined as well as any turkey we get. Wholesale wings and breasts are now only $2 lb here. No big sporting events i guess. Air frying cuts down cooking time almost in half and they come out perfect


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> I wet or dry brine most of my chicken as soon as i buy it. That way it stays moist when cooked and has a reddish cured flavor similar to ham. Wont spoil easily either. Wife loves it brined as well as any turkey we get. Wholesale wings and breasts are now only $2 lb here. No big sporting events i guess. Air frying cuts down cooking time almost in half and they come out perfect


That is a really great price. My daughter brought me 40lbs of wings from her company and she paid more than that. She gets the wholesale price along with her employee discount. 
I have an air fryer but it is not a deep fryer by any stretch. It works well. But it does not fry. I have made wings in it and a few other things. They do come out good, but they are not fried. I prefer using my Fry Daddy. Its always out and gets used multiple times a week. I don't like cleaning the air fryer tray and basket. The Fry Daddy is easy and much faster than the air fryer.
What temperature do you do for wings in your air fryer? How long?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The brining makes all the difference for the air fryer.Without it chicken can be a tad on the dry side.The wings are at our local meat market in 40 lb boxes ,anyone can buy them $77 for 40lbs so less than $2lb . I use 400 deg in the air fryer. There are a few things that dont work well in the air fryer,you have to experiment. Great for reheating fried foods that get soggy when refrigerated like KFC to get then back to hot and crispy. Even pizza.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I skin chicken thighs and breasts when baking but leave skin on when frying. As for crispy skin, I have a gallon zippy bag of skin and fat I need to cook out for smaltz. The skin will finish crispy like pork cracklin's.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

A local upscale restaurant nearby has crispy chicken skins on the menu so it not so unusual.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Looks wonderful and flavorsome. The best (oven) fried chicken I ever made I used this for the coating.


----------

